# please help with various cichlids vie bought 2nd hand



## sleek101 (Jul 25, 2012)

hi, vie bought a tank 2nd hand off a friend with a mix of various cichlids, im looking to get rid of a few of the yellow ones and maybe get some blue or rainbow coloured ones, however im finding it really difficult to work it out any help would be great.

thanks









the stripes arnt really as prounced as in this pic









this guy is boss, his female partner is bright yellow with a small softwhite patch just on her jaw









thats his girl, they've bred and theres around 6 juveniles



















thanks for looking


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like you've got quite a mix there. The first three are mbuna - possibly Kenyi (sorry, I'm useless with these) - the others on here will be able to ID them.

The second looks to be a peacock variety (Aulonocara) - not sure exactly what at that age, but it looks like it might possibly be a German Red, or similar. Maybe even a hybrid.

The last one is Pundamilia Nyererei - this is a Lake Victoria fish, and as far as I know, probably shouldn't be mixed with the others, which are from Lake Malawi.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

1 and 3 Metriaclima types. 2 harder.
Best guess, correct/give your take please Fogelhund and noki etc.

1 low quality hence the barring Metriaclima callainos or estherae or could be a zebra mix (lost barring from breeding) favour low quality callainos myself.
2 http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=889
3 M.estherae female.

Trade
1 Cobalt
2 Dinghani/Flavus
3 Red Zebra

Though its hard with Mbuna even good size ones like these. (Sooo many hybrids about)

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Metriaclima zebra type, not sure if pure, or hybrid.
2. I don't think this is a Ps. flavus, I think it is probably a Lab hybrid.
3. Poorly bred M. estherae or hybrid of same.
4. Aulonocara? Have to wait to see what it looks like when it fully colours.
5. Pundamillia nyererei.. no issues to keep with mbuna.


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> 1. Metriaclima zebra type, not sure if pure, or hybrid.
> 2. I don't think this is a Ps. flavus, I think it is probably a Lab hybrid.
> 3. Poorly bred M. estherae or hybrid of same.
> 4. Aulonocara? Have to wait to see what it looks like when it fully colours.
> 5. Pundamillia nyererei.. no issues to keep with mbuna.


+1 other then don't think number two is a lab hybrid but surely a hybrid of some sort


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

I had one that looked just like # 2 . I was told he was a lab hybrid also


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

cichlidboy123 said:


> I had one that looked just like # 2 . I was told he was a lab hybrid also


  Over 20 years and I still get fooled by a hybrid.

Would favour Fogelhund Id on any US Mbuna over mine. :thumb:

Erm just so I do not do it again. Can you explain why you think its a Yellow Lab hybrid? Or is it just a prob (Yellow Lab) hybrid that looks a bit like Flavus? :? 
Body sure looks deap rather than round as it might be for flavus but thought as they look well mature (male), that could explain it. 

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Just reaolised big clue was post is Australian. Prob not got pure flavus in Australia, very few direct imports. Hybrids very much more likely. :thumb:

All the best James


----------



## sleek101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> 1. Metriaclima zebra type, not sure if pure, or hybrid.
> 2. I don't think this is a Ps. flavus, I think it is probably a Lab hybrid.
> 3. Poorly bred M. estherae or hybrid of same.
> 4. Aulonocara? Have to wait to see what it looks like when it fully colours.
> 5. Pundamillia nyererei.. no issues to keep with mbuna.


1 so no 1 is a cobalt blue?, should he have theses stripes or would this indicate hes maybe not pure, the picture doesnt really do him justice hes got a wonderful soft deep blue colour and the stripes really arnt that pronounced as in the pic
2 i think is the same breed/hybrid as 3 or at least i know there inter breeding
3 
4 how long before he fully colours? hed be around 4-5 inchs long atm and is a bright irredessant blue and yellow colour
5 is he a fairly good specimen? i would have liked to get a couple a more but there nearly impossible to find

please comment my stocking list atm 55g.
1 of the cobalt blue fish around 4-5inchs, around 6-8 yellow hybrids, 1 aulonocara, 1 pundamillia nyererei, 3 cuckoo catfish 4 inchs, 1 pleco 3inchs , and 1 standard bristlenose around 2inchs

at the moment they look a bit mismatched im trying to work out how to make them all look a little more natural.

thanks for the help.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Can you give photos of the others please?
Pritty sure 2 and 3 are not the same hybrid.
(Not even sure 3 is hybrid may be pure M. estherae.)
Your others may not be the same iether.
I can not see at the moment how anything produced in the tank can be anything other than hybrid.
Exported Cobalts do not have barring. (though some wild populations do, these are not exported). Its either hybrid or got the barring from lots of poor breeding. IMO iether way its not one to use as a breeder. If the barring is only a stress thing then OK. But as you like it thats 8) .

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

sleek101 said:


> 4 how long before he fully colours? hed be around 4-5 inchs long atm and is a bright irredessant blue and yellow colour
> 5 is he a fairly good specimen? i would have liked to get a couple a more but there nearly impossible to find


May never fully colour kept with Mbuna in a 55g unless it becomes dominant.
No idea on these soo many variants (that should look very different) and change a lot as they colour up.

All the best James


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

There are some nice pure flavus here, just not many people interested in keeping them. Or stores interested in selling them unfortunately.

I think the peacock looks like a "ruby red". One of the line bred chipoka's anyway. They tend to be pretty orange here.

1) Cobalt Blue's should never show barring as far as I know. Mine never did.

If you want to get some nice quality cichlids QLD has a large active forum with plenty of people who ship.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

!. probably Mbuna hybrid. Not a pure Cobalt at all.

2. interesting looking Mbuna hybrid

3. Red Zebra, probably hybrid. 2 and 3 are not the same species, even if they are fond of each other.

4. looks similar to Aulonocara korneliae, but could still be a line bred type. A nice looking fish. Compare to link below.
http://www.arkive.org/aulonocara-chizumulu/aulonocara-korneliae/

5. A nice looking Victorian, another nice fish.


----------

